# 2021 Listening Project - Jan 11



## daco (Jan 5, 2021)

Violin Concerto No. 2
Sergei Prokofiev
Viktoria Mullova, violin
Royal Philharmonic Orchestra
André Previn, conductor

Most of my classical listening has been to older works than this, so I find the musical language here to be a little difficult to understand. But I do like this piece, especially the middle movement and the opening of the final movement. It seems strange to end the piece in such a "calm" way, but doesn't bother me. I've listened to this a few times in the past (though I think not the last 5 - 10 years), and I'm sure I'll listen to it again.


----------

